# looking for strain for my climate



## steve55 (Nov 16, 2012)

OK im just getting back in the game after 2 years off. I have a small closet grow for winter. this spring I plant to go back outdoors. Im looking for strains for my climate quick flowering outdoor possibly.?   any ideads? im in the north east USA


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Nov 16, 2012)

Im all ideads out pilgrem but then gain I am not in yur forest. Hope some folk here be able to help out for ya, matter fact I garentee it 

BWD


----------



## randm999 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was just researching the same thing, as several of my outdoor plants this year are taking much too long. That said I am leaning towards Critical by Royal Queen seeds and Bubba Kush ( not sure of the breeder ) and OG#18 although it takes a bit longer . Although I am on the opposite coast we all run into the same problems with the early winter late fall weather. 
If you want a Sativa, then c99 is the only real choice as it is an extremely quick finisher. A lot of growers are also gowing with blueberry but I have no direct experiance with it.


----------



## steve55 (Nov 17, 2012)

I did blue berry haze for 7 years beautiful strain. I never tried c99. whats the breeder? do you.


----------



## MJ Child (Nov 17, 2012)

steve55 i live in the northeast also 43rd lat, and have had good success with mandala strains, satori, speed queen last year, and just finished kalichakra and chrystalica these had done quite well and were very mold resistant, especially since i had alot of rain the last several weeks before harvest.  hope this helps.


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 18, 2012)

I am in the NE and I grew Early Skunk, Skunk 47 and Guerrilla Gusto this year.  They all finished by early October.  The GG was ok but nothing special.  The ES was great smoke and producer but I had to pay attention for mold.  I didn't lose alot but any at all is no good.  The Skunk 47 was great smoke and produced well with no mold issues.


----------



## steve55 (Nov 18, 2012)

MJ whats the seed bank. ang JR. I did og skunk 1 by green house. grew over 10 feet!! was cool but cant have that smell. WOW. what seed bank are they from? I have always done greenhouse with great results besides alaskin ice.


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 20, 2012)

Attitude seedbank sells all of these strains.


----------



## steve55 (Nov 20, 2012)

ok thank you jr


----------



## steve55 (Nov 22, 2012)

jr was the guerrila gusto big producer?


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 23, 2012)

It was a decent producer, I got at least a quarter pound off from each plant and the best was close to a half a pound.  But the bud was really leafy and the high was just average.


----------



## MJ Child (Nov 23, 2012)

steve55, I got my seeds from the mandalaseeds.com from the producer and had great sucess with thier deliveries in the past, I have also gotten seeds from attitude and they are very good also.  i have not tried the products from this years harvest yet but hope to soon i try to slow cure my product and still have some left over from last year outdoor season.


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks BigO.   That's cool tells which Mandala strain will finish in each area.


----------



## steve55 (Nov 24, 2012)

nice big O. I usually just go through single seed co. buy the seeds feminized and clone the shitt outta it. i have gone through nirvana as well and got northern lights. was really good


----------



## randm999 (Nov 28, 2012)

Another one I am looking at is Blue widow, a cross between Blue Dream and white widow. As blue dream is an excellent choice for yeild and bug/mold resistance, I figure the cross would be a good choice.


----------

